# Erskine controller for bridgeport



## Pete3467 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all wonder if anyone as a pic of the printed circuit board f a erskine controller fitted to the bridgeport
the reason is being my x feed is not working I have traced the fault to a piece of swarf that's found itself to rest on d1 resistor around the d1 d2 and d 13 resistors the board on the back is slightly marked and I cannot see where the circuits run in this area if its any help I can post a pic but any input would be greatly aappreciated thanks all pete


----------

